# No Shave November - Progress



## TeguBuzz (Nov 25, 2012)

Way off topic but I thought it'd be cool to start this thread for those of us boys/men.. Maybe some women(?), who are taking part in No shave november. I was clean shaven on October 31st and this is where my beard has gotten as of 4 days ago. Don't mind the coconut in the picture, I like to drink the waters in them. I wish I had a picture from clean shave, but I don't. Feel free to post pics!

[attachment=5829]


----------



## Dubya (Nov 25, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Way off topic but I thought it'd be cool to start this thread for those of us boys/men.. Maybe some women(?), who are taking part in No shave november. I was clean shaven on October 31st and this is where my beard has gotten as of 4 days ago. Don't mind the coconut in the picture, I like to drink the waters in them. I wish I had a picture from clean shave, but I don't. Feel free to post pics!



I am with you on this one. how about no shave till Christmas. I don't know if the ladies want to look like they have Buckwheat in a headlock. Will post pics.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 25, 2012)

Id keep it growing but I've got a flight over to Dubai on the 21st of Dubai and I get random security checks every time I travel. With a name like Manolis Xilouris, theyre all over me with those checks, haha. The Greek in me makes my beard grow at an uncontrollable rate - if only the hair on my head was as thick!

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Buckwheat in a headlock? Priceless.... and disturbing. Haha. I'm not in on this. Shaving is good 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never been able to grow a beard. [attachment=5831]


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 26, 2012)

rhetoricx said:


> I've never been able to grow a beard.



Well that's good. Ive been shaving on the regular since I was 14, maybe 15. My Cretan/Turkish relatives all grow beards!


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 26, 2012)

Well i have not just had this for November, actually I have had it since March but here is my pride and joy![attachment=5834]
I do shape and trim it up a little to keep it from being too scraggly.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 27, 2012)

Dyna Bob said:


> Well i have not just had this for November, actually I have had it since March but here is my pride and joy!
> I do shape and trim it up a little to keep it from being too scraggly.



Now that is a beard! Haha I never let mine get to that length. I travel a whole lot internationally and get questioned with much less of a beard then in the picture I attached. If I grew mine to the length of yours, that'd be the END of me at American Immigration, haha.
My grandfather from my dads side of the family has a full out beard, and he lives in Crete. I've attached a picture. If any of you are at all interested in folk music, specifically from Greece/Crete, check him out - Antonis Xilouris aka Psarantonis.

[attachment=5835]


----------



## Dyna Bob (Nov 27, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Dyna Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Well i have not just had this for November, actually I have had it since March but here is my pride and joy!
> ...





Your grandfathers beard is awesome. I love my beard. I am from Texas and I had it all summer, I don't understand why people think they make you hot it never really effected me. In the picture I posted it looks pretty dark cause it was a cloudy day but when it's sunny outside it looks like a really dark red. It's almost like a color changing beard.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 27, 2012)

I live in Texas - I rock the beard all year and I never find it getting hot with one so I don't understand where that idea came from with some people, haha.


----------



## Dyna Bob (Dec 1, 2012)

Where at in Texas? I'm in Denton


----------



## Skeetzy (Dec 1, 2012)

One of my best friends just moved to Denton hahah.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 1, 2012)

Dyna Bob said:


> Where at in Texas? I'm in Denton



Houston.


----------

